# Happiness is fast rubber (Theraband alternative)



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

After being disappointed with a recent experiment with exercise bands, I picked up on Matt Walt's suggestion to avoid non-latex (thanks @Mattwalt). I came across some latex bands by Kettler so I decided to give these a try since they happened to have the heaviest/strongest ones in store (or so I was told...). They were about the same price as my last purchase (USD9).

I cut and banded it on my side shooter and I am happy to say that this stuff is good! It seems faster than the Simple Shot latex. I've got a different problem now though with the pouch seeming to stretch out.

I will continue to search for medical latex tourniquets... need to walk into a few more medical supplies stores. So far I have only found non-latex ones. Anyway, I am quite happy with this stuff from Kettler and it will be my go to Theraband alternative. I don't have a chrono so I can't be scientific about this, just my subjective impression.

For other Malaysians on the forum looking for rubber, this purple stuff makes good flatbands!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you get that stuff outside of Malaysia? I did a quick search on the web and couldn't find it.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I managed to find it on Amazon here https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kettler-Latex-Strong-Flexiband-Violet/dp/B003CH20OM

and also herehttp://www.boylesfitness.com.au/kettler-latex-flexibands.html but these sources are expensive! Guess this stuff would only be suitable for those of us living in the Malaysia and the Asia Pacific...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I like the white mustash on your cat.


----------

